# Auction lots of good bikes here  Bidaumannauction



## ohmybike (Sep 7, 2019)

https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/vi...tm=any&order=order_num&xclosed=no&featured=no


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Im getting a 404


----------



## ohmybike (Sep 7, 2019)

https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/vi...tm=any&order=order_num&xclosed=no&featured=no


----------



## ohmybike (Sep 7, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Im getting a 404





Weird. I guess you got to hit the (go to home page link)


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 7, 2019)

the Shurman Iron Ranch Catalog  it starts getting good around page 15


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 7, 2019)

Gawd I hope a can amass just a fraction of a pile of stuff like this just to upset my wife.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 7, 2019)

WOW!
https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/lo...url=/m/view-auctions/catalog/id/21905?page=15
https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/lo...url=/m/view-auctions/catalog/id/21905?page=15
https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/lo...url=/m/view-auctions/catalog/id/21905?page=15


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow!
Some really good stuff there, and prices on some very cool stuff is still very low. If it stays that way.

On a side note. I had a Deluxe Woodie once... but it's been years.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 7, 2019)

Went there a few times Way Back When .   Was Blown away at the Volume , and Quality of what was on that property.   At the time He also had the Largest Running Steam Engine on the West Coast ( Live Steam Stationary Plant )    With a 24' Diameter Flywheel .     Had a 4' Stroke.     Crazy big !        A vast museum really .  His collection was Awesome.     There will be some good stuff being Auctioned .


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2019)

Unreal. Here's another link until it maybe dies................  https://bid.aumannauctions.com/m/search?key=&cat=492


----------



## John G04 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow!!! A bluebird, Wingbar,  as many tractors you could ever want, a Mac Ac and i haven’t gotten past the bikes yet! Is this online only and do you think they’d ship the 34 ford sedan to me?


----------



## s1b (Sep 8, 2019)

Lots of good stuff. I always hesitate on these because of shipping. A lot of times these auctions charge you double. At least it seems that way.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 8, 2019)

Any Cabers in the area willing to assist in pick-up and shipping?  There are 1 or 2 bike lots I am  interested in.  Please send me a PM if you can help.  I am completely willing to compensate you for your time and efforts.

There are some shelf lots on page 6 and towards the rear of the auction that have bicycle parts. I bet there are many hidden treasures for you folks who are local.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 8, 2019)

I wonder how many auctioneers there gonna have for a 8,000 lot auction and how long it’ll take.


----------



## s1b (Sep 8, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Any Cabers in the area willing to assist in pick-up and shipping?  There are 1 or 2 bike lots I am  interested in.  Please send me a PM if you can help.  I am completely willing to compensate you for your time and efforts.
> 
> There are some shelf lots on page 6 and towards the rear of the auction that have bicycle parts. I bet there are many hidden treasures for you folks who are local.



I’m wondering the same thing


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 8, 2019)

This collection really is incredible .    It's the ONLY place I've ever seen  a  " Buffalo Springfield " Road  Roller .    Some items , like the Buffalo Springfield ..............you could  climb up on and sit in 'em .     HUGE  and  HEAVY   is Everywhere .    I still watch the ( VIDEO ) I made there ..........  you know VHS               It always put's a smile on my face .       On the way back home , on one of the trips I had a '30's Road Master in the bed of the truck.   'Bout an hour up I-5   ...............BOOOOM !!!................. in the back of the truck.................... the Front tire Popped   from the heat !    INNER TUBE - and - TIRE  ,    BOTH destroyed !!!        GOOD TIMES !!!!     Here's a picture of a similar Machine  ( Like Shurman's Road Roller )


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

Correct me if I’m wrong but it looks like it is an online auction only. One part of twelve separate auctions for the same collection.


----------



## s1b (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ve tried getting ahold of them. I’ve gotten no response. Trying to figure out what their policy is on shipping.


----------



## gkeep (Sep 12, 2019)

YouTube video of one building. Parts heaven, 



.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2019)

Any Cabers pick up anything!  The bikes went cheap, cheap, cheap!  Definitely deals to be had.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 21, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Any Cabers pick up anything!  The bikes went cheap, cheap, cheap!  Definitely deals to be had.




Can’t believe that monark super deluxe went for $2,800! The bluebird and iver johnson were steals for sure though


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2019)

The Elgin twin bar sold for less than $500 before the ten percent commission. The TOC mostly sold at giveaway prices. Checkout the Speedo in that girl’s Silver King!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1b (Sep 21, 2019)

TOC went for low prices. Wish I could’ve figured an easy way to ship them


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm going down to pick up two lots on Thursday 9/26. If anyone here needs help with shipping let me know.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for the offer Tim!  I am all set on my lots.


----------

